# Online Group Therapy



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

I feel that I have received as much, if not more, therapy from online sources such as this site, and Facebook and Twitter. There are great mental health communities there.

I wrote a post about how much I have gained from online support, and I'm sure many of you can identify with the kindness of strangers and online group therapy. I called it "My Online Support Group Rocks!" (and it's true). Sometimes I think online sources DO help me more than group therapy!

My post is here at www.anxiouskaley.com

Kaley


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm, this sounds interesting - how did you get started with this? Was it through your blog? 

How would you compare it to being on a forum like this? Is it a different demographic or anything (like older people?)?

I kind of like the idea of it being centered on blog posts, instead of forum threads. I could get into that.


----------

